# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Nigel Harman Naked ?

## Mr Humphries

Has anyone read the article in The Sun today (Thursday). He is set to have a sex scene in his first film. Wipeeee   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

The women also did the scene with Kierian O'Brien and that was just Oooooooooo (Ive just fainted) Oooo I am back. Well lets just hope its a whopping success Nigel. I shall buy a couple of copies at least in case I where the first one out !

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I haven't read that, Do you know what film it is?

----------


## Mr Humphries

Its a new one coming out after he finishes Guys and Dolls. Oh I am so so so (Fainted Again)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think you should calmed down mr h go and have a couple of glasses of wine and a cold shower and you'll be fine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Oh Chloe Love, I had 3 bottles of Pinot Grigio and half a bottle of J & B Whiskie and I still feel rather queer all over

----------


## i_luv_dennis

my friend said some think bout this today

----------


## Layne

The film is called ' Bob's Not Gay ' And Nige will start filming after he has finished Guys And Dolls!
Woooooooooohoooooooooooooooo am so happy!  :Wub:  Good on Nige! x

----------


## DennisRbabe

> The film is called ' Bob's Not Gay ' And Nige will start filming after he has finished Guys And Dolls!
> Woooooooooohoooooooooooooooo am so happy!  Good on Nige! x


  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Heart:

----------


## kayla05

Yey!!!!    :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jada-GDR

:Cheer:  Yipeeeeeee!!!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> The film is called ' Bob's Not Gay ' And Nige will start filming after he has finished Guys And Dolls!
> Woooooooooohoooooooooooooooo am so happy!  Good on Nige! x


do you know when that will be?

----------


## Mr Humphries

Oh I fainted again at the thought of Nigel's bear skin

----------


## Layne

> do you know when that will be?



urmm february/march time! Tis being filmed in Paris i think aswell!!!!

----------


## di marco

> urmm february/march time! Tis being filmed in Paris i think aswell!!!!


ok thanks  :Smile:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I wonder what cert it will be?

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> Oh I fainted again at the thought of Nigel's bear skin


LMAO   :Rotfl:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

sounds cool can't wait

----------


## the_watts_rule

> sounds cool can't wait


Me Neither.

----------


## Angeldelight

Oooh can you just imagine it... *no having vivid daydreams* okay maybe don't... hehe

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Oooh can you just imagine it... *no having vivid daydreams* okay maybe don't... hehe


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I bet that'll be a sell out!! Nigel always does his best to keep his fans happy!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I bet that'll be a sell out!! Nigel always does his best to keep his fans happy!!


They probably will. lol.

----------


## crazygirl

> Has anyone read the article in The Sun today (Thursday). He is set to have a sex scene in his first film. Wipeeee    
> 
> The women also did the scene with Kierian O'Brien and that was just Oooooooooo (Ive just fainted) Oooo I am back. Well lets just hope its a whopping success Nigel. I shall buy a couple of copies at least in case I where the first one out !


 oh please mr h! he's not even hot stuff he's foul   :Sick:  plus i bet he has got a hairy bum(thick black hairs)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Woohoo!!  :Cheer:  A Nigel H film!!  :Wub:  x

----------


## the_watts_rule

Can't wait til it comes out!   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> oh please mr h! he's not even hot stuff he's foul   plus i bet he has got a hairy bum(thick black hairs)


well hes the fittest thing on ee!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> well hes the fittest thing on ee!


You said it!!  :Cheer:  xx

----------


## crazygirl

> well hes the fittest thing on ee!


 no he isnt jim is   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> You said it!!  xx


why wouldnt i say it?  :Confused:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant wait to see my baby naked

----------


## feelingyellow

*happy faint*
just want i wanted for christmas!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hannah-mj

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  wow i cant wait omg  :Big Grin: !
 :Wub:  :Big Grin:  :Wub:

----------


## Layne

There is a ickle bit about this in All about Soap (the new one coming out!)
It basically says what we already know!
The film is called 'Bob's Not Gay' blah blah blah and nige is starting filming in February in Pairs! x


Anyone fancy a trip to paris then lol!???

----------


## feelingyellow

> There is a ickle bit about this in All about Soap (the new one coming out!)
> It basically says what we already know!
> The film is called 'Bob's Not Gay' blah blah blah and nige is starting filming in February in Pairs! x
> 
> 
> Anyone fancy a trip to paris then lol!???


lol sure   :Stick Out Tongue:  but you better be paying   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Layne

Well everyone has to pay for there flight *we can get cheap ones* then we will get nige to pay for our rooms *we'll camp outside his hotel until he feels soooooo sorry for us he lets us stay in his room lol!*

----------


## feelingyellow

> Well everyone has to pay for there flight *we can get cheap ones* then we will get nige to pay for our rooms *we'll camp outside his hotel until he feels soooooo sorry for us he lets us stay in his room lol!*


LOL! love it, let's do that - though the cheap flight ... how much we talking cos I like have christmas money but I saw these really nice shoes...

----------


## Layne

I dunno we will find some really good priced ones though!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

> I dunno we will find some really good priced ones though!


hehe, yay!   :Cheer:  woooo when we're outside nigel's door could we make up a song? like...

oh nigel
we love you
oh nigel
it's true
oh nigel
just come out here
oh nigel
stop our tears
oh nigel
please
oh nigel
do you want some cheese
oh nigel
your so yum
oh nigel
with such a nice bum!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The poor girl doing that scene with him.  Hope she doesn't get splinters.  :EEK!:

----------


## feelingyellow

> The poor girl doing that scene with him.  Hope she doesn't get splinters.


  :Rotfl:  you're so harsh but so hilarious!   :Bow:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I certainly don't mince my words.   :Nono:

----------


## feelingyellow

> I certainly don't mince my words.


good, you're better then simon cowell   :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

True.  I have that certain X Factor about me when it comes to giving opinions.  :Cool:

----------


## feelingyellow

> True.  I have that certain X Factor about me when it comes to giving opinions.


Hehe, you do - I think the next sb awards you and alan might have a draw!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

We'll decide who out of me and Alan wins that award by doing a best of 3 on playing Pacman.

----------


## feelingyellow

> We'll decide who out of me and Alan wins that award by doing a best of 3 on playing Pacman.


  :Rotfl:  you better start practising!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I already am.  :Smile: 

Back to Splinter Boy......

----------


## feelingyellow

> I already am. 
> 
> Back to Splinter Boy......


  :Rotfl:  you love him really   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

He was a splinter boy;
Sharon was his pride of joy;
Johnny's henchmen then bumped him off.

His acting's mediocre,
Me thinks he's no joker,
He's not a Watts he's just a toff.

----------


## feelingyellow

> He was a splinter boy;
> Sharon was his pride of joy;
> Johnny's henchmen then bumped him off.
> 
> His acting's mediocre,
> Me thinks he's no joker,
> He's not a Watts he's just a toff.


  :Rotfl:  Well done   :Clap:

----------


## di marco

> Anyone fancy a trip to paris then lol!???





> Well everyone has to pay for there flight *we can get cheap ones* then we will get nige to pay for our rooms *we'll camp outside his hotel until he feels soooooo sorry for us he lets us stay in his room lol!*


ill come! and haha about your idea!  :Big Grin:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Well everyone has to pay for there flight *we can get cheap ones* then we will get nige to pay for our rooms *we'll camp outside his hotel until he feels soooooo sorry for us he lets us stay in his room lol!*


  :Rotfl:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> hehe, yay!   woooo when we're outside nigel's door could we make up a song? like...
> 
> oh nigel
> we love you
> oh nigel
> it's true
> oh nigel
> just come out here
> oh nigel
> ...


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------

